# Antifreeze blades



## Rik (Feb 17, 2006)

Just getting into airbrushing my own blades and cranks.I am useing createx paints,how are you guys getting the antifreeze effect both green and pink?Need some specifics on colors you are useing,thanks


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Spray floro green or pink lightly over a silver blade...

Usually need to do a couple light coats and dry in between


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rik (Feb 17, 2006)

Cool,thanks Jeff


----------



## thecritter (Jul 11, 2012)

Use the kandy colors automotive paint over silver 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

Here is some super good looking anti backs,Buckeyehunter painted up.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

better picture of them


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

